# The Century where Everything Changed



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

_This channel_ gives a very comprehensive overview of the known and not so known historical connections of the parasites that took control of our realm with the help of calamities.









The Century where Everything changed - 1500's - An Historical Overview



Submitted
__ 2/27/20



						We are going to take a look at the major historical events that shaped the 16th Century and...
					






> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Samson4prez (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Samson4prezDate: 2020-03-17 01:50:19Reaction Score: 1


So on point this guy is amazing


----------

